# Berlin



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone been hittin her 4 Ski's? Camping next week and will have 10 days 2 fish.:T:T:B


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Just my .02 but I'd head over to WB or Milton for a few of those days if you want to target musky. If you don't mind trailering over its a quick drive and could prove to be more productive.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin for new waters. Ive boated close 2 50 this yr @ the 2 lakes. Thanks man!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

JIG said:


> Lookin for new waters. Ive boated close 2 50 this yr @ the 2 lakes. Thanks man!


If I boated 2 good ones over there I would change my camping plans for sure. Lol


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

JIG said:


> Lookin for new waters. Ive boated close 2 50 this yr @ the 2 lakes. Thanks man!


I never leave fish to find fish but good luck enjoy the camping trip should be good weather. I don't have much Berlin experience or have heard any reports from there. Maybe check Musky Guy's site.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

WE tried 2 get a week @ WB but its tough this late. Thanks guys!


----------

